# Greg's South Side Raceway Results from 12-09-2014



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

4.5 fcr
jon. 157
john s 155
kerry 154
greg g. 153
bruce. 147
rick s. 144
pat c. 131
corky. 127

4.0 flexi 
jon. 152
john s. 147
rick s. 143
bruce. 141
greg g. 139
kerry. 138
corky. 134
pat c. 129

hardbody
john s. 121
jon. 120
kerry. 117
rick s. 113
bruce. 110
pat c. 110
corky. 106


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*aces*

looks like I need to make the next race.


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

Fast Old Man
Thanks for the warning


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I went and got my butt kicked.lol I had a good time playing with the big boys and their big cars. Thanks Greg for letting me race with you guys.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Next Race is tuesday Dec 23 2014 see you guys there:thumbsup:


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

I'am in


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

What time? I might come out and borrow a car.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Between 7 and 8 see you guys there:thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Had a good time first time I raced a big slot car in years!Nice:wave: night of racing saw some faces I haven't seen in a while.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Results From Races The Eve Of Christmas Eve
FCR'S
JON 181
Rick Brown 176
Kerry 174
John S 172
Rick S 172
Russ 170
Greg G 168
Bill S 168
Corky 166
Bruce 165
Brian 164
Jeff Parker 159
Chris W 138


Flexi's
Jon 171
John S 169
Corky 165
Russ 164
Rick Brown 161
Kerry 161
Bill S 161
Rick S 155
Bruce 154
Jeff Parker 147
Brian 137
Chris W 136
Greg G 95


Indy Cars
Jon 115
Russ 111
Bruce 109
Bill S 108
Rick Brown 106
Brian 41


Hard Bodies
John S 75
Kerry 73
Rick S 70
Bruce 68
Jon 68
Russ 67
Brian 62
Corky 50


Awesome night of racing was the biggest night race of the year lots of good drinks and snacks and great laughs and lots of fun thanks Greg for hosting. It was also nice to see some new guys show up Hard Bodies were run with power turned down what a real adventure that was Good Times Everybody Have A Merry Christmas And Healthy And Safe New Year. See you'll next race Brian:thumbsup:


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Had a good time thanks for having us over and for Loaning me cars to race


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

I came, I saw, I raced, I got my butt kicked, lol, but wanted to say thanks for the fun evening of racing and use of your cars Greg, Merry Christmas to All :dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will be ready for the next race ,been digging through the basement there is a goldmine down there. If you look hard enough you can find what you need!


----------

